# i yoinked a new whip. . .



## bruno (Jan 12, 2007)

even though i have no money, i yoinked a surly karate monkey with a rolhoff 14 speedhub! i'm gettin' it built up at harris cyclery in newton, ma. i didn't need another bike but. . .actually yeah i did.:flag: :flag: :flag: :grin: :grin: :roll:


----------

